
Show HN: My Project, One month later - iSloth
http://traceroute.im/
======
AndyJPartridge
You could make it more educational by explaining what some of the terms on the
page mean.

For example, I don't currently know what the ASN is.

The top-10 lists are amusing, and I'd make the results there links to the
engine so we can avoid having to type 127.0.0.1 to see what happens.

~~~
AndyJPartridge
Ah :-)

"Autonomous System numbers (ASNs) are globally unique identifiers for
Autonomous Systems."

I'd also add some information as to where/why the origin of the trace route is
- I'm not sure how useful it is to have it come from some random location in
France for me.

~~~
iSloth
I plan to add multiple locations over the next week or so, you will be able to
select where you want the source to be, or have multiple sources :)

------
abava
Check out also Geo Trace: <http://geotrace.linkstore.ru>

------
verelo
Pretty nifty idea, i'd be interested in having something along these lines in
my project (We're doing website monitoring <http://www.verelo.com> and provide
a basic traceroute when something goes wrong)

Have you considered selling this as a service to someone like say, me? I'd be
pretty great for us to do an api request for a traceroute, and get back a json
response of the route data and maybe a link which displays the image.

Just an idea.

~~~
iSloth
Thanks for the feedback it's greatly appreciated, your idea should actually be
simple to implement, as all data is stored in json format for archival and
just processed back to html when requested (e.g. <http://saved.route.im/aafe>)

I will have a play around with an API and see what comes of it :)

Get in contact with me if you would like to discuss further, contact link at
bottom of website.

~~~
verelo
Fired you a note :-)

------
dexter314
I don't think this works as i imagined it would, it differs from
tracert(command prompt), i always get some weird connections from usa or
germany/france while i traceroute.im my local sites (slovenia),
tracert(command prompt) doesn't show these, see what im getting at?

Great idea btw, reminds me of uplink i always wanted to see that for real.

~~~
soult
Traceroute.im perfroms a traceroute from the traceroute.im server to the site
you specify. The local tracert program performs a traceroute from your
computer to the site you specify. Additionally, tracert (windows variant)
usually does ICMP probes while I assume traceroute.im uses Linux traceroute
and thus UDP probes, but that shouldn't change the route your trace takes.

------
vmind
Fairly neat, bug report: Tracing a route to Japan that goes through the US
ends up with a line just going off to the left: <http://i.imgur.com/TXlE0.png>

~~~
iSloth
Thanks will look into that.

FYI - all results have a saved link, no need to screenshot :)

Example of yours - <http://saved.route.im/a584>

~~~
johnpowell
The IP I checked is in New Jersey. So it was kind of close.

<http://saved.route.im/aacf>

------
chanon
Idea: make it so that when you hover the mouse over one of the lines on the
map, the corresponding "Hop" row is highlighted and vice versa.

~~~
iSloth
Great idea and I will look into it, not sure how 'easy' it will be though :)

------
iSloth
Thanks for all your comments from when this was last posted, one month has
since been and gone, there has been quite a few updates in response to the
comments.

I would be grateful for your comments again, negative and positive comments
are welcomed equally.

~~~
rplnt
You have a typo in the graph header, "Responce Average". What might be good is
showing reverse DNS lookup if the IP is specified (or even for domain if it is
different).

~~~
iSloth
Sorry, missed your comment, have now fixed :)

Will look at adding the feature as well.

------
akosednar
Wow very neat! I love the visualization! Are you going to possibly add an api
in the future?

~~~
iSloth
Yes there will defiantly be an API coming soon, please contact me via the link
at the bottom of the website if you would like to be updated when it's
released ;)

~~~
akosednar
I did! Thanks!

